# How to harvest 6 times a year?



## DimeZ (Feb 8, 2006)

How do you harvest 6 times a year. Normaly from seed to harvest time lenth would be about 90-104 days. But I think if you clone right b4 harvest from your mother plants you can get a head start from planting the clippings.In closing, in 2 months and 2 weeks from a clone could you produce an oz from this clone?

what do yall think?


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I think you could get a perpetual harvest @ 1 oz. per clone min. with an HPS for flower. you need a mother in constant veg. allow 2 weeks for rooting a clone. and 2 months +/- for flower (depending on strain). Under a 400 watt HPS you could get 4-6 clones every 2 months. which would be over a QP every 2 months. you would need a veg/clone area with florous or MH and a flower area with an HPS if you want potency and yeild high.

edit: If you want to see this done watch Mr.green: I smoke chronic linked in my sig. In the video He does exactly what your wanting to do.

I would not use cutting from a mother that is in flower as rooting will take longer. I don't think it is very good for the survival rate of the clones either (don't quote me on that though). IMHO


----------



## DimeZ (Feb 8, 2006)

well ill be growing four plants, do you really think i need a 400 watt, do you think a 250w is suffieint, and do you REALLY think i need a mother in constant veg mode.??..


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

250w will work for 4 plants. 400w would be great.
If you had a mom in const. veg. you could be cloning that all the time. not having to start over and over from seed. imagine one year from a mom or better yet 2 moms. you would have plenty of bud. when you want another strain get it up to veg. clone it it sex the clone to see if it is a female and then flower the older mom if you want.
A mom doesn't take much space and you can keep it in veg with florous or MH. IMHO.
This is if you want a perpetual harvest (6X/yr.) though. I think this is an effeicient way to produce a personal amount of bud on a regular basis.
Get others input though.


----------



## DimeZ (Feb 8, 2006)

thats true, so you think the mother plants that I choose to harvest wouldnt be good enough to clone from because there is a chance they wont root and grow??
but if i have another grow room i can clone several weeks b4 harvest to make sure I get the clones rooted in time and still harvest the mother.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

I have cloned from a female that was in flower. It just took a long time for them to root. I think it is too much stress on the clone and plant in my opinion. 

The benefit to having a mother is that it will still produce clones while in veg for as long as you want. I was just trying to state how to get 6 harvests per year.



> but if i have another grow room i can clone several weeks b4 harvest to make sure I get the clones rooted in time and still harvest the mother.


You don't need a room. just a couple of florous is all. Clones don't need much light. you can leave em in veg light cycle for a while let them get a little bushy (which is what I would recommend) then flower them.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 8, 2006)

if you do it right, with two 400w hps, you could get a pound every 8wks.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 8, 2006)

Weeddog said:
			
		

> if you do it right, with two 400w hps, you could get a pound every 8wks.


 I give my old lady about a pound every eight weeks.


Hahahahahahaa


I'm very sorry. I had that thought kinda drive through my head and I had to say it.

My bad!


----------



## DimeZ (Feb 8, 2006)

damn 800w , i think ill be alright with 500 watts. 250w mh and 250w hps, after veg mode ill throw hps in too add to the fun. and remember im only gonna have 4 plants too get a pound i might need a ******* full of plants. but still and all im trying to harvest early meaning 2months n 2weeks and have a Qp how many plants will i need to do this??


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Damn dude, If you got that, watch that video in my link dog. It will shed some light. you got everything you need. I am telling you dude, you will have all the weed you want to smoke with variety on a regular basis.The video might not show you your grow area, but the concept is there. 

If I were you.

I would order 2-3 different strains from the seedbank. get a few plants going. clone them and flower the clones. see what is what and clone the hell out of some females. leaving the mothers in veg. You will not run out of kick ass weed. your making me jealous. watch that video please dude. you'll see where we are coming from. Weeddog is right you could do a lot of great things and be very happy.

dude each clone is a plant...a garunteed female. one mother can produce more than you could smoke if done right.


----------



## Mutt (Feb 8, 2006)

Oh shit, sorry dude.

I miss read your post. I just had to chop 2 mothers over the weekend that broke my heart for security, and found out they didn't need to be chopped sorry for the pushyness.

Why do you have to harvest in 2 months and 2 weeks?

Harvesting takes place when it is time (trich color etc.) is there something happening at that time that it has to be?

3-4 plants for a QP indoor is my generic answer. Too many variables.


----------



## DimeZ (Feb 9, 2006)

yes I im planning on having sour diesel and blueberry and I think 800w can do it dont you think Mutt, 2months and 2-4 weeks ( in one of those weeks ill harvest the tops of all plants and leave the bottom to  get more yield SOG stlye). And trich color can be mostly clear than brown too harvest.

Ps. i downloaded the movie but it wont play must i download torrent also lol Im downloading some Mj movie on Ares.


----------



## Weeddog (Feb 15, 2006)

Hey DimeZ,  I seem to get a pound every harvest no matter how many plants I have.  I can get a pound off one plant with no problems.  I think total yield has a lot to do with how much light you have.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Feb 15, 2006)

DimeZ said:
			
		

> How do you harvest 6 times a year. Normaly from seed to harvest time lenth would be about 90-104 days. But I think if you clone right b4 harvest from your mother plants you can get a head start from planting the clippings.In closing, in 2 months and 2 weeks from a clone could you produce an oz from this clone?
> 
> what do yall think?


Hey man, good to seeya. If the "clipping", or clone were cut correctly and put into a aeroponic rooting system with the proper mixture of nutrients and light, then yes, you could get as much as an oz from one 4 inch clipping.

If you use lame ass soil, shit for nutrients and beat that little sucker up daily, it won't give you shit.

Use those for each end of the answer and anything else you do is somewhere in between.


----------

